# CIC Recruiting



## gunner56 (28 Feb 2007)

On 4 Jan 07,I was finally attested as an OCdt .I waited as fast as I could for the process to be completed(2 years). If you are waiting as well...wait faster! Barring any major health(type 1 diabetes,etc) or other issues,you'll get there too. Patience has it's own rewards. How long did your application process take?


----------



## c.jacob (28 Feb 2007)

I applied in 2004. I had my interview and my medical in June of last year.  It went fairly smoothly except for the fact that I broke my ankle when I was 18.  But I didn't have any problem getting a doctor to sign and say it's ok.  Last I heard my file is ready to go but it's still sitting in the recruiting centre.  So I'm still waiting


----------



## mysteriousmind (1 Mar 2007)

Back in 1998 It took me 14 month to get in and now...it has taken so far lol to get out 13 month...lol...things havent change at all...dont loose hope if you want it...you will have it..


cheers


----------



## Gho57rid3r (1 Mar 2007)

LoL that is really funny I attested on Jan 5 2007, I started the process just a little after Sept 1 2006 and I am a type 1 diabetic !!  This has been the best move in my life, if I could go Full time Regular I would except for well being a diabetic.  But if that is the case I will enjoy what I can contribute in the Cadre Corps.


----------



## gunner56 (1 Mar 2007)

Diabetes is what stopped me from re-upping in my old Reg't during Gulf War 1. Thank GOD for the CIC. I get to work with a great bunch of Officers, CI's, CV's, and of course the best cadets in Canada(1292 LdSH(RC)RCACC). I love it! ;D


----------



## Gho57rid3r (1 Mar 2007)

Glad to hear I'm not the only diabetic around here and double glad to hear a diabetic who isn't letting there disease control them and your controlling it.  I only wish i would have known about the cadets years ago as i would have joined then.  But now i get to be an officer and work with great other officers and AMAZING CADETS !!! 

Hooo Rah


----------



## c.jacob (1 Mar 2007)

It's always good to see CIC officers who take pride in what they do.  And it has a positive effect on the cadets as well.


----------



## rz350 (2 Mar 2007)

Im working on mine..working on it as a CV/CI til the CO knows me enough to sign me up. SO hopfully in a year or so, I can be where you guys are.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (2 Mar 2007)

Kudos to you all for making the commitment to join a Cadre of officers who are one of the most diverse in the Forces today.  The wait is worth it!  If you can change the outcome for just 1 cadet, and you will.  I salute you all for your effort and patience.   

Cheers!!!    

the army guy    :warstory:


----------



## primer (3 Mar 2007)

WOw I thought it waited a longtime as in 4 months back in 94 

Welcome to the CIC  

Cheers


----------



## catalyst (5 Mar 2007)

Still waiting, medical and interview done. 

First started the process: 2004. 

Third time lucky - Call 16 Oct, medical done (delayed the process by having eye formes that needed to be signed), interview on the 21st of feb. Just need the reference check to be done.


----------



## gunner56 (5 Mar 2007)

I seriously believe that the Cadet Movement is the best thing for Canada's youth outside of the Christian Church(IMHO). I love it,and if the cadets do as well,then we're doing our job right. I originally got into cadets in 1972. The guy who recruited me is now a LCOL in the LdSH,and was a C/Sgt back then. I believe that it made a difference in me, and that the program continues to do so for the kids that stick with it. For those of you that are waiting, wait faster, it's worth it. I almost pulled the pin last Dec,but thankfully got the good news a week before my personal deadline. At 50 I have 15 years before I age out,and believe that the best is yet to come. PERSEVERANCE! Need I say more?
John Langridge OCdt
OC 1 Troop
Squadron Quartermaster
1292 LdSH(RC) RCACC


----------



## c.jacob (12 Apr 2007)

Well after close to 3 years after originally applying.  I was sworn in last night.  I guess it was more of a birthday gift since my birthday is on Friday.  It did get fairly expensive at the officers mess at the end of the night though.  But it was worth it.


----------



## mysteriousmind (12 Apr 2007)

Gratz buddy...Im happy for you.

I hope that you will have good times like I did and I hope even more that you wont get demotivated like I did. 

CIC tought me alot of stuff and I hope it will do the same.

now in 2007, I dont feel I still have a place in the CIC. I'm passing to something else. Was it worth it ??? yes. Do I regret it ??? nope.  

Good Luck.


----------



## gunner56 (13 Apr 2007)

I'm going for BOQ,8-17 May07 in Edmonton. Anyone else?


----------



## armymack (24 Apr 2007)

Well it has taken some time but I attested on 20 APR 07. Get to be in. Just can't wait for all my uniform and to start BOQ/MOC (JOLC) then on to instructing cadets.. Good luck to anyone waiting. But hurry up and wait and it will come.


----------



## D. Nicholson (24 Apr 2007)

MOC isn't JOLC, just to give yopu a heads up, that's something you'll need to know for your PCs  JOLC is gone.


----------



## mysteriousmind (24 Apr 2007)

God, it brings back memory, 

I hated that course in borden, but then again...I would leave to do it again in a heart beat if it still existed, and if I could do it again... To bad it has been abolish.


----------



## c.jacob (24 Apr 2007)

armymack said:
			
		

> Well it has taken some time but I attested on 20 APR 07. Get to be in. Just can't wait for all my uniform and to start BOQ/MOC (JOLC) then on to instructing cadets.. Good luck to anyone waiting. But hurry up and wait and it will come.



 Congratulations.  At  least there's somebody else at the bottom along with me.  ;D


----------



## Northern_Aviator (30 May 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum.
I was attested as an CIC (air force) OCdt on 29th May.  The process only took 2 months from the time the application was submitted. I've heard they are rushing through all CIC applications at present due to the shortage of officers. I worked as a civilian volunteer about 2 months prior to applying.

I'm looking forward to passing on some of my civil aviation knowledge to the youth (Commercial Pilot, Airline Management). I'm also looking forward to learning a completely new set of skills .Most importantly will be the satisfaction of doing something for the benefit of the youth.


----------



## c.jacob (31 May 2007)

Northern_Aviator said:
			
		

> The process only took 2 months from the time the application was submitted.





 I think I'd rather do my paperwork in your area.


----------



## mzona (16 Jun 2007)

Hey, are you guys secondary reserves?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (16 Jun 2007)

Theres no such thing as secondary reserves. CIC is a sub component of the primary reserve.  There is a supplementary reserve however.


----------



## Neill McKay (16 Jun 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> Theres no such thing as secondary reserves. CIC is a sub component of the primary reserve.  There is a supplementary reserve however.



Almost right.  The Primary Reserve, Supplementary Reserve, CIC, and Canadian Rangers are all subcomponents of the Reserve Force.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (16 Jun 2007)

indeed, I forgot the rangers. CIC, Rangers, PREs are all Primary Reserve Sub components, in addititon to the supp res


----------



## Neill McKay (16 Jun 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> indeed, I forgot the rangers. CIC, Rangers, PREs are all Primary Reserve Sub components, in addititon to the supp res



Not Primary Reserve subcomponents; just Reserve force subcomponents.  The Primary Reserve is one subcomponent of the Reserve Force, and the CIC, Supp Res, and Canadian Rangers are the other three.


----------

